# GH and carpal tunnel syndrome



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

one of the documented sides of GH is carpal tunnel syndrome and i believe i have it

my forearms are killing and i have numb hands and pins and needles

the logical choice is to drop it out and use some form of meds to aid the pain

or.... do i drop down to 2iu ED instead of the 4 and see it out?

it is very painful and not only hindering training but the abilitiy to rest

any previous experience?

cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you are correct TT as this is a side effect it can be avoided by starting on a low dose i would suggest to lower the dose to 2iu's then raise it gradually...

i used to get it when i started GH 14months ago but it will go as your body gets used to the GH hence why the need to lower the dose.

or your hands will drop off


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Take it with slin mate, combine the 2, in a 1:1 ratio, and inj IM, the results are much better, and it stops all the joint side effects.

I dont know why, physiologically, but it has worked for many inc me.

Last year, 10iu EOD on its own, literally crippled me, now 10iu ED is no problem at all.

I agree with Paul too, that the sides get less pronounced the longet you stay on it.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I had carpal for years caused by intense gripping and pulling as a slaughterman in cold weather etc/knifework, but whilst I do sometimes get numb hands and fingers, it is nowhere near as bad as carpal...

couldn't even knock one out when I had it bad, and I was friggin' single then


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

cheers gents

i am in so much agony :gun:i think a week to two off will be the course of action as i have done 7 weeks and its only been the last week and a bit

same dose throughout


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It happened to me, but I found water retention to be the worst side. My hands and feet would swell up and be really painfull.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TT you can get CTS from typing which you obvouisly do alot of judging from your articles couple this with the GH might be making it worse something to think about mate.

I have to agree with Nytol the Slin/GH combo PWO is very very good


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

hi mate

yep almost like RSI but i have been doing that for years

this though is different and the pain is too much to go through to start playing with lowering doses

i am going to knock it on the head, if it doesnt go away then i may start back up again on 2iu and build back up and look into other reasons

the pain in my forearms could not come from typing, this is insane

i cant even hold a bag of shopping or relax ATM


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

I had this exact topic going in the mod lounge a few months back mate.

I even went to the doctors because I belived it wasnt the growth i was on.

He told me it was CTS and referred me to the hospital for tests.

Rest assured, I stopped the growth and a few weeks later i was good as new.

Im back on the growth now with slin as above (1:1 ratio) and so far, so good.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

exactly my plans mate

i have 300iu of GH in my fridge that i want to use but when you are reduced to not being able to hold onto a fcuking bag of shopping you have to ask "is this worth riding out"

same for me with zambon shots and not being able to walk let alone squat!!!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

toxictoffee said:


> i have 300iu of GH in my fridge that i want to use but when you are reduced to not being able to hold onto a fcuking bag of shopping you have to ask "is this worth riding out"


I know of this address which takes growth hormone off your hands in these situations for free.

I can provide it to you if you want - Its no trouble, honest....


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

is it the same address which would provide me with a pesant slave boy to wax the rims on my car in return for 49 out of the 52 weeks in a year?

or is that a different one?

i always forget, so many spam emails these days and all that


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

UK Muscle said:


> I had this exact topic going in the mod lounge a few months back mate.
> 
> I even went to the doctors because I belived it wasnt the growth i was on.
> 
> ...


I wondered if you'd started, how you liking it Paul?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Any feedback on the 1:1 ratio guys? been looking for info on the Carpal tunnel syndrome into on the search here cuz im in agony with it just typin this.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

massmansteve said:


> Any feedback on the 1:1 ratio guys? been looking for info on the Carpal tunnel syndrome into on the search here cuz im in agony with it just typin this.


with Slin it will definetley subside the sides that you get when taking on its own, the results are also magnified, Id not take GH on its own thesedays as i regard it as a waste to do so (on its own)


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

I thought it was the insulinogenic effect of carbs that blunted gh so wouldnt insulin blunt the gh? :confused1:


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

Nytol said:


> Take it with slin mate, combine the 2, in a 1:1 ratio, and inj IM, the results are much better, and it stops all the joint side effects.
> 
> I dont know why, physiologically, but it has worked for many inc me.
> 
> ...


Is that the only solution? I'm on 2iu ED 5 days ON 2 OFF and I was Using GHRP6 100mcg 2 x day but now I've stopped but when I wake up I can't move both my hands.

Do I have to stay on 2iu or low down on 1iu? I don't use slin.


----------



## ia4a1 (Mar 23, 2010)

what is slin


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

insulin


----------

